# new baby!



## Dracomancer (Sep 6, 2010)

got him from a friend as a bday present today..currently being kept in a 40gal tank.....bearded dragon..think hes a citrus due to the orange and highlighter yellow on him..his name is nagafen


----------



## Rick (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## manzano167 (Sep 6, 2010)

cool did he gave you everything or just the Beardie?


----------



## Seattle79 (Sep 6, 2010)

That is one handsome young lad.

-Kevin


----------



## Dracomancer (Sep 6, 2010)

John3 said:


> cool did he gave you everything or just the Beardie?


yep he got me everything for it...he asked me for a list of what a beardie would need and we went out and got everything for him


----------



## manzano167 (Sep 8, 2010)

pretty sure he spent like $100


----------



## lancaster1313 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bearded dragon young are so cute. I always have to stop and watch them for a while when I visit the pet shops.


----------



## LauraMG (Sep 8, 2010)

That's an awesome gift! He's a handsome one!


----------



## Dracomancer (Sep 9, 2010)

Laura G said:


> That's an awesome gift! He's a handsome one!


thank you  and yeah hes a cutie..already loves to be held and takes food from my fingers...have a feeling hes gonna be a cuddler when he grows up lol


----------

